# Is this too evil?



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

trying to come up with names and epitaths to put on my tombstones I'm building right now. Is it too evil to use the names of the family that we bought the house from?
:voorhees:  :voorhees:


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm seriously jealous of this idea. For my tombstones, I used the names of my friends and family, and of course myself. But man, something like that would've given them so much extra oomph!

That being said, it is a pretty evil idea. But I'd still do it.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Evil, but not too evil. I say go for it.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Not if you killed them and buried them there it isn't.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

If you know them well enough to be sure they would'nt have a problem with it, or better yet just ask them. Most people would'nt care, but!, some people can be a little funny about stuff like that ( not ha ha funny ) It would be the polite thing to do and insure there were no hard feelings about it. And it would'nt diminish the effect and they might enjoy it. Little things are easy to ask about and can be harder to expane later.


----------



## Coonce-Ewing (Sep 30, 2005)

*Tombstone names*

We've used:

H.P. Lovecraft
Tom Riddle
Edgar Allen Poe
Lizzie Borden
Cedric Diggory
Buffy Anne Somers
Vincent Price

We also have a collection of wooden stakes with vampire names written on them (Dracula, Angel, Spike, Lestat, Armand, Drusilla)


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

We made a tombstone this year with Santa Claus written on it. We are planning on decorating with tinsel and putting some Xmas lights on it. I also have a Santa hat I was thinking about putting on the grave. My wife is dead set on this, I on the other hand am not for it. What do you all think? I might have to place it in a more hidden spot where adults would be more likely to see it. OR is this just too rude to display. Is this funny or just plain evil?


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

I didn't know that there was such a thing as "too evil"!! Most kids that still believe in Santa can't read yet!!! I'm with your wife on this one!!!


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

It's just wrong. Father Christmas is not dead!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Some of my names are:
Boyle Dinoyle
Izzie Still
Paul Barer
Wilton DeGrass
Myra Maynes
H. Dumpty (I was pushed!)

The adults get a kick out of reading them...


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Frankly there are to many other names or saying that you could use. Unless of coarse you enjoy watching a parent explaining to thier child that Santa is not really buried there. How about putting you wifes name on one. Remember, Halloween is for kids too.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

We have 22 graves all modern horror.

Jason
Freddy
Michael
Leatherface
Cujo
Carrie
Dr. Satan
Baby
Spalding
Otis
Jack Torrance
Mrs. Voorhees
Lorie Strode
Pumpkinhead
Norman Bates
a bunch more I can't remember, each with a quote from one of their films.

Last year we only had 11


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Laf! My wife already says we don't get many Trick-or-Treaters because the yard creeps all the neighbor kids out.. Maybe I can do this and get a few of their parents as well


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

We use the kids names and the names of their friends... 

As well as some of the classics like the "Vacancy", "Space Available" and "Your Name Here" ones....

RandalB


----------

